# Onix feel?



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Going tomorrow to look at an Onix, probably will be teh TDF blue although this shop has some red with the Ultrega grouppo. I'm looking for something with a little more relaxed geometry than a full blown race bike. Also tested teh new Trek Madone in the performance line and that felt nice. Will the Onix have the same feel? Also, any issues with the Onix I should fix before buying? Saw one post on crank woes. Thanks
Jim


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

I have the '07 Onix TDF and I love it. It is a fast bike and never had a problem. You should try riding both, the TREK and the Onix and see which one fits you/like better. Both are great bikes, I just wanted something more special since around here in CT everybody has TREKS.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm with you, really want something yo don't see that often. My mountain bike is a Yeti, which are pretty rare in Missouri. But the Trek Madone would fit that role. They are scarce as hen's teeth right now though being an 08, LBS tells me it will be September before I get one if I order now -- wife already bought one so the pressure's on me to get us road riding. I could get the Onix right now which is a big plus. Wish I could swing an Orca.


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Get something European. It's nice and different. Give another brand a chance and try Orbea out. The support is top notch, I am sure you will enjoy it. Buy the Orbea now and go ride with your wife. Don't waste the nice summer weather.


----------

